

Develop Node.js applications inside Visual Studio - jefffoster
http://www.visualnode.info/

======
egeozcan
This looks great. Looking forward to hearing more.

I think I belong to the target audience of this plugin (Experienced VS user
who also loves Node.js), I'd also gladly help testing it, if you need that.

